# Gegen das Coronafieber, der Hobbytread



## vollmi (18 März 2020)

Da ich grade einen Denkknopf habe und den etwas auflösen muss. Habe ich mir gedacht, starte doch einen Foto/Filmtread über die Hobbies.
Also was macht ihr so wenn ihr keine Bits zur Profinetleitungen hämmert oder eine Codemonalisa malt?

Wollte mich mal als Stuntfilmer versuchen.
Also die Hottehüs in den Anhänger gepackt und ab in die Freiberge.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COVLXg9ieCQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8V72Ig3EJiw&t=37s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBuAW9ajGjE

Dort ist noch ein richtiges Miteinander. Reiter, Radfahrer, Hundeführer, Wanderer alle respektieren sich.

Und man muss sich durch Kühe und Pferde einen Weg bahnen.


----------



## Howard (18 März 2020)

Ich interessiere mich sehr für Astro- und Teilchenphysik. Deshalb meine Empfehlung für alle die anspruchsvolle Unterhaltung mögen: https://www.youtube.com/user/UrknallWeltallLeben 
Jeder einzelne Beitrag dort ist einfach nur unendlich interessant und man kann in der Corona-Zeit ein wenig Zeit totschlagen - und wird dabei nicht dümmer


----------



## Spassbass (18 März 2020)

Ich habe eine 4-jährige Tochter die einen auf trab hält und einen (stillgelegten) Bauernhof auf dem auch immer Arbeit anfällt.
Da wird mir nicht langweilig.


----------



## MFreiberger (18 März 2020)

Moin,

Ich habe eine 5-jähringen und einen 2-jährigen Sohn. Dazu einen großen Garten mit Eigenheim.
Da wird mir (auch) nicht langweilig. 

VG

MFreiberge


----------



## vollmi (18 März 2020)

Howard schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich sehr für Astro- und Teilchenphysik. Deshalb meine Empfehlung für alle die anspruchsvolle Unterhaltung mögen: https://www.youtube.com/user/UrknallWeltallLeben
> Jeder einzelne Beitrag dort ist einfach nur unendlich interessant und man kann in der Corona-Zeit ein wenig Zeit totschlagen - und wird dabei nicht dümmer



Ich sehe sowas gar nicht als Zeit totschlagen. Zeit sollte man sowieso nicht totschlagen, gibt ja sowieso immer zuwenig davon. Aber ich finde auf Youtube hat es neben dem Influencerscheiss sooo viel sehr informatives Material. Da wird einem echt nie langweilig.

Die vom CCC superinteressante Vorträge.


----------



## MFreiberger (18 März 2020)

Moin,



vollmi schrieb:


>



einer meiner Lieblingsvorträge :smile:

VG

Mario


----------



## Kurzschlusser (18 März 2020)

Wir arbeiten zwar aktuell noch im Büro aber VPN hat sich jeder mal eingerichtet für den Fall der Fälle. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch richtig jetzt zuzumachen aber gut das ist ein anderes Thema.

Freizeitmäßig werde ich, solange es noch keine Ausgangssperre gibt, dem Angeln und dem Motorradfahren / schrauben nachgehen. Sind ja momentan so ziemlich noch die einzigen "Sportarten" die man draußen (ohne Team) betreiben kann.
Sollte das demnächst auch soweit kommen werde ich mich sinnvollerweise meinem Techniker widmen den ich gerade nebenbei mache. :s12:

Gruß


----------



## Lurchie (18 März 2020)

Hab eben mein Rad repariert. Radle jetzt täglich mehrfach zum Sportplatz und halte die Mähroboter auf Trab. Mache die überfällige Bildbearbeitung meiner Fotografien. Die Gartenpumpe ist aus dem Winterschlaf. Der Dachboden ist aufgeräumt. Jetzt ist der erste Tag Home-Office rum.

Aber was mache ich morgen??


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Hab eben mein Rad repariert. Radle jetzt täglich mehrfach zum Sportplatz und halte die Mähroboter auf Trab. Mache die überfällige Bildbearbeitung meiner Fotografien. Die Gartenpumpe ist aus dem Winterschlaf. Der Dachboden ist aufgeräumt. Jetzt ist der erste Tag Home-Office rum.
> 
> Aber was mache ich morgen??



du baust deinen Mähroboter zum Saugroboter um, ziehst ins Sportheim und fährst dann mehrmals vom Sportplatz zur Wohnung, kümmerst dich um den Saugroboter.


----------



## vollmi (18 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Hab eben mein Rad repariert. Radle jetzt täglich mehrfach zum Sportplatz und halte die Mähroboter auf Trab.



Morgen bringst du den Mährobotern apportieren bei


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2020)

Also entweder erforsche ich die Unterwasserwelt oder gehe mit dem Hund raus

Anhang anzeigen 48930
Anhang anzeigen 48927


----------



## dingo (18 März 2020)

@vollmi: schöne Pferde
meine Frau hat zur Zeit Nachtdienst im Krankenhaus, wir fahren jeden Tag zu unserem Stall (Appaloosa), auch zum Ausgleich.
Frühjahrsputz schon gefühlt 4x fertig 

Ich beschäftige mich mal mit meiner Sammlung (E.C.R.A) 
oder mit Datenforensik; Anomalie Erkennung; KI oder mit WIFI Scanner UAV Devices lokalisieren usw.
Ideale Sachen um mal zu stoppen, was wichtigeres zu tun, dann dort weiter machen


----------



## Ralle (18 März 2020)

Lurchie schrieb:


> Hab eben mein Rad repariert. Radle jetzt täglich mehrfach zum Sportplatz und halte die Mähroboter auf Trab. Mache die überfällige Bildbearbeitung meiner Fotografien. Die Gartenpumpe ist aus dem Winterschlaf. Der Dachboden ist aufgeräumt. Jetzt ist der erste Tag Home-Office rum.
> 
> Aber was mache ich morgen??



Sortier halt mal deine Pornosammlung neu! 
*ROFL*


----------



## nade (18 März 2020)

Nun ja neben mich mit tia Rum ärgern für ne Anlage ohne Zeitdruck.. auch Mal etwas Kupferberge projektieren. Nu. Ja nu wo's Wetter besser wird Ma wieder die wauzen schnappen und ab dafür. Passt scho. Das entschleunihe der deutschen Wirtschaft und der Welt ist gar nicht Mal so schlecht. Das gepoker nebenbei an der Börse macht da schon bedenklich

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sortier halt mal deine Pornosammlung neu!
> *ROFL*



Du bist aber Altmodisch, hast du noch VHS oder CD?
Das meiste ist doch heute Online.


----------



## Strömling (18 März 2020)

Mein Vorschlag
Die Auszeit nutzen um mal sein komplettes Weltbild  zu überprüfen 

auf Youtube "tom campbell deutsch"
sind 46 videos


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2020)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sortier halt mal deine Pornosammlung neu!
> *ROFL*



da reichen doch die 2 - 4 Wochen nie für aus.......


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 März 2020)

Mal richtig wieder off-line ein Buch lesen.

1000 Seiten in zwei Tagen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (19 März 2020)

Ja, habe ich auch gestern nach langer Zeit wieder angefangen. Einfach mal in den Garten setzen, Sonnenschirm und ein Buch lesen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (19 März 2020)

Falls jemand auf historische Romane steht:

https://www.luebbe.de/bastei-luebbe/serien/waringham-saga/id_5993917

Da kann die Kriese noch eine Weile dauern, bis man die alle gelesen hat


----------



## MFreiberger (19 März 2020)

Moin,

wenn es nicht anders geht:




VG

Mario


----------



## dtsclipper (19 März 2020)

Wenn ich die Teile noch bekomme bekommt das gute alte WoMo neue Fenster


----------



## Mr.Spok (19 März 2020)

Ich habe hier noch einiges zu tun


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Falls jemand auf historische Romane steht:
> 
> https://www.luebbe.de/bastei-luebbe/serien/waringham-saga/id_5993917
> 
> Da kann die Kriese noch eine Weile dauern, bis man die alle gelesen hat




Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit ein Buch von der Autorin gelesen und ich fand es schrecklich. Ging auch um das historische England

Ich mag diesen Kollegen ganz gerne https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Scarrow

Die Adler-Serie habe ich komplett durch. 

Oder von Bernard Cornwell - Die Scharfschützen


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Falls jemand auf historische Romane steht:
> 
> https://www.luebbe.de/bastei-luebbe/serien/waringham-saga/id_5993917
> 
> Da kann die Kriese noch eine Weile dauern, bis man die alle gelesen hat



Hallo, mit Säulen der Erde (Follett) vergleichbar, ein wenig um die Realität gestrickt – oder eher kitschig?


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2020)

@ Lipperlandstern: Ich habe alles gelesen was Rebecca geschrieben hat, und fand es super.

@ Gerhard Bäuerle: Rebecca hat sehr gut gearbeitet und Ihre eigenen Figuren in die Geschichte Englands eingebaut. Aus meiner Sicht toll gelungen. Sie hat auch zwei Bücher geschrieben, die in Deutschland spielen. Interessant, was unsere Vorfahren so getrieben haben.

Oder Ihr lest das hier:

https://www.kluepfel-kobr.de/start.html

Dann könnt Ihr uns Allgäuer besser verstehen


----------



## Matze001 (20 März 2020)

Zum Kriesel:

das hier ist auch nicht schlecht: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rb9CfOvojk

Und das gabs in der Mitte mal... : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YpwsdRKt8Q

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2020)

Manchmal schmökere ich auch einfach im Forum und geniesse die Treads.
Ich hab z.B. grad auf Google nach Powertag lizenzierung gesucht und stosse auf diese Tread:
Was genau sind PowerTags?

Ich bin immerwieder überrascht was für Wendungen es im Stoff gegen kann


----------



## Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler (20 März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir letzten Freitag 120 m² Parkett, Fermacellplatten und Bodendämmplatten bestellt. Dazu noch einige Eimer Farbe und Pinsel. Ich denke das beschäftigt mich eine Zeitlang 

Gruß Christian


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (20 März 2020)

Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mir letzten Freitag 120 m² Parkett, Fermacellplatten und Bodendämmplatten bestellt. Dazu noch einige Eimer Farbe und Pinsel. Ich denke das beschäftigt mich eine Zeitlang
> 
> Gruß Christian



Für dich eine Woche Arbeit, für einen Polen ein knapper Vormittag (wenn überhaupt):
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiXLgh5wAsU


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2020)

Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler schrieb:


> hab mir letzten Freitag 120 m² Parkett, Fermacellplatten und Bodendämmplatten bestellt. Dazu noch einige Eimer Farbe und Pinsel. Ich denke das beschäftigt mich eine Zeitlang



Wenn du etwas länger freude dran haben willst, kannst du Fermacellplatten auch zermahlen und wieder zusammenbacken. Dann isses wie selbstgemacht


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (20 März 2020)

Schwerer_Ausnahmefehler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab mir letzten Freitag 120 m² Parkett, Fermacellplatten und Bodendämmplatten bestellt. Dazu noch einige Eimer Farbe und Pinsel. Ich denke das beschäftigt mich eine Zeitlang
> 
> Gruß Christian



Gut das Du das letzten Freitag gemacht hast.
Ab morgen müssen, zumindest in Bayern, auch die Baumärkte schließen.

Weil die Shopping Center zu sind, sind die Leute scheinbar auf die Baumärkte ausgewichen und haben da gebummelt


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2020)

Mal ne Spielerei mit Raspberry:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIUPUk0GstM
IoT ganze ohne Cloud und günstig 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mal ne Spielerei mit Raspberry:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIUPUk0GstM
> IoT ganze ohne Cloud und günstig
> ...



Finde ich auch ganz interessant
https://www.conrad.de/de/p/joypi-ex...koffer-inkl-raspberry-pi-4b-4-gb-2163114.html


----------



## Blockmove (22 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Finde ich auch ganz interessant
> https://www.conrad.de/de/p/joypi-ex...koffer-inkl-raspberry-pi-4b-4-gb-2163114.html



Ja, hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.
Aber für Sensorik finde ich mittlerweile die ESP8266 interessanter.
Der Raspi ist verhältnismässig groß und braucht doch ordentlich strom, die ESP-Lösungen sing klein und schnuckelig.
Beides kombiniert ist eigentlich die ideale Smarthome Spielwiese.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Mr.Spok (23 März 2020)

Der Pi im Koffer erinnert mich an meine Lehre, da hatte ich damit

https://deacademic.com/dic.nsf/dewiki/815459

 zu tun .

Grüße
Jan


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2020)

Mr.Spok schrieb:


> Der Pi im Koffer erinnert mich an meine Lehre, da hatte ich damit ... zu tun .


War der Koffer damals auch schon so winzig, wie von Conrad angegeben? Trotz eingebauten 7" TouchDisplays?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> War der Koffer damals auch schon so winzig, wie von Conrad angegeben? Trotz eingebauten 7" TouchDisplays?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 49015




Das sind die technischen Daten eines Raspberry


----------



## Heinileini (23 März 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Das sind die technischen Daten eines Raspberry


Und das "Gigabit Ethernet über USB 2.0 (3x schneller als bei 3B)" sicherlich auch.
Da wir gerade alle sooo viel Zeit haben, hätte ich dazu mal eine grundsätzliche (unRaspizifische) Frage:
Was bedeutet eigentlich "3x schneller als ..."? 
Für mein Verständnis ist das gleichbedeutend mit "4 mal so schnell wie ...", denn
gleich schnell = 0x mal schneller als ... = 1x so schnell wie ... 
u.s.w. ...


----------



## ADS_0x1 (23 März 2020)

Ich kann jedem, der ein elektronisches Spiel- und Frickelkind ist, den Kanal von Andreas Spieß empfehlen:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu7_D0o48KbfhpEohoP7YSQ

Er macht super Tutorials und sein Langstreckenrekord mit LoRa ist einfach nur super lustig anzuschauen. 

Ansonsten habe ich - seitdem meine Neffen es auch entdeckt haben - wieder LEGO / Klemmbausteine für mich entdeckt. Und da existiert eine riesige Community, momentan haben die eine Serie ins Leben gerufen, bei der jeden Abend ein anderer Klemmbaustein-Youtuber eine Live-Schalte macht, wo er irgendetwas baut. Hier kann ich Thorsten (Johnny's World) und die Klemmbaustein Kastens empfehlen. Ebenfalls eine große Fanbase hat Henry mit der Klemmbausteinlyrik, aber er ist nicht 100% mein Fall.

Hier gibt den Sendeplan von "Bulding Bricks for Happiness": https://www.promobricks.de/building-bricks-for-happiness-sendeplan-2/97178/

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 März 2020)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Und das "Gigabit Ethernet über USB 2.0 (3x schneller als bei 3B)" sicherlich auch.
> Da wir gerade alle sooo viel Zeit haben, hätte ich dazu mal eine grundsätzliche (unRaspizifische) Frage:
> Was bedeutet eigentlich "3x schneller als ..."?
> Für mein Verständnis ist das gleichbedeutend mit "4 mal so schnell wie ...", denn
> ...



Auch wenn man es öfter liest, der Satz

"Gigabit Ethernet ber USB 2.0 (3x schneller als bei 3B)"

ist Müll m. E. Müll. – die Kistenschieber schreiben anscheinend voneinander ab.

Richtig wäre "Gigabit Ethernet (3x schneller als bei 3B über USB 2.0)"

Der 4B hat echtes Gigabit, dem 3B sein "Gigabit" ist über USB 2.0 realisert und bringt ca. 300 Mbit. 

Daher der Faktor drei.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (23 März 2020)

Ich bin in meiner Freizeit leidenschaftiger Mountainbike und Rennradfahrer.
Mein Revier ist das Pfälzerwald.
Natürlich wie ein Leittechniker alles schon Aufzeigen mit Strava.
Und dann die Trends anschauen.




Bram


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2020)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Ich bin in meiner Freizeit leidenschaftiger Mountainbike und Rennradfahrer.
> Mein Revier ist das Pfälzerwald.
> Natürlich wie ein Leittechniker alles schon Aufzeigen mit Strava.
> Und dann die Trends anschauen.
> ...



Ja, tolle Gegend in der Pfalz. Auch die Eifel ist wunderschön. Und die Ecke Hürtgenwald. Da komme ich her, lang ist´s her


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2020)

Ich hab mir gestern eine Zuger Kirschtorte gebastelt. Dafür das ich so selten Torten mache war sie doch recht gelungen.


----------



## Kurzschlusser (24 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern eine Zuger Kirschtorte gebastelt. Dafür das ich so selten Torten mache war sie doch recht gelungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 49029



täuscht das oder steht die Torte doch recht knapp am "Abhang" ? 

na schaut doch super aus, da wünsch ich nen guten


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2020)

Kurzschlusser schrieb:


> täuscht das oder steht die Torte doch recht knapp am "Abhang" ?
> 
> na schaut doch super aus, da wünsch ich nen guten



Küche eng und das ganze Backgeschirr nimmt n Haufen Platz weg 
Täuscht also nicht. Aber ich versteh physik ein bisschen sie hatte also noch einen sicheren Stand.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... sie hatte also noch einen sicheren Stand.



Wenn du die auf hast, du auch


----------



## vollmi (24 März 2020)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du die auf hast, du auch



Die ist schon verputzt. Nachbar hat mitgeholfen. Hat seine Vorteile eine grosse beheizte Maschinenhalle zu haben. Wir haben uns Sozial auf dem Bierbank distanziert, und dem Genuss hingegeben. Sieht dann in etwa so aus.





Achja. falls die Torte jemand nachmachen will. Da gehört dieser Kirsch rein.
https://www.drinks.ch/de/fassbind-e...4_nXN3vY2DqW5SJ  JTtHZLFqDw_FOjoaAj8nEALw_wcB


----------



## ducati (24 März 2020)

Hab jetzt mal meine Steuererklärung fertig. Zwar nicht Hobby, aber hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Kurzschlusser (25 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber ich versteh physik ein bisschen sie hatte also noch einen sicheren Stand.



da bin ich mir sicher, allerdings hatte ich das "Problem" auch mal, bei mir gings damals aber anders aus  Dachte auch die gerade frisch ausm Ofen genommene TKP steht sicher. Das Ende vom Lied war der komplette Pizzabelag am Boden und durch die heiße Tomatensauce hab ich mir beim Versuch sie am Fallen zu hindern noch den linken Unterarm verbrannt - war nicht sooo geil :roll:
Jedenfalls hatte ich danach immer noch Hunger


----------



## Blockmove (25 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gestern eine Zuger Kirschtorte gebastelt. Dafür das ich so selten Torten mache war sie doch recht gelungen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 49029



Sei froh, dass die Grenzen geschlossen sind.
Da würde sich ja glatt eine Fahrt in die Schweiz lohnen


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass die Grenzen geschlossen sind.
> Da würde sich ja glatt eine Fahrt in die Schweiz lohnen



Komm bei mir vorbei, ich leih Dir mein Schlauchboot.
Den ganzen Bodensee können sie nicht überwachen


----------



## vollmi (26 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Komm bei mir vorbei, ich leih Dir mein Schlauchboot.
> Den ganzen Bodensee können sie nicht überwachen



Scheinbar haben schon ein paar Schweizer die Boote eingewassert um rüberzumachen zum Hamsterkaufen in DE. Ich frag mich was das für Konsequenzen gibt, ist doch immernin ein illegaler Grenzübertritt und dann noch etwas weiter hergeholt, gefährdung von Menschen.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 März 2020)

Wer einmal an der Kasse hinter einem Schweizer gestanden hat, der eine Mehrwertsteuerbescheinigung haben wollte, hofft dass die Grenzen nie mehr aufgehen


----------



## vollmi (26 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wer einmal an der Kasse hinter einem Schweizer gestanden hat, der eine Mehrwertsteuerbescheinigung haben wollte, hofft dass die Grenzen nie mehr aufgehen



Die Pfennigfuchserei habe ich vor allem nie verstanden.So ab 20 Euro Mwst hole ich mir aber auch n Ausfuhrschein. Das summiert sich. Und beim Pferdefutter sowieso. Da haben mich die Leute auch wie ein Hamsterer angeschaut. Dabei habe ich nur mein wie üblich bestelltesn Paletten beim Raiffeisen abgeholt . Dies hält aber leider auch nur bis ende Mai vor. hoffe dass bis dahin wieder ein Warenverkehr stattfinden kann.


----------



## Heinileini (26 März 2020)

vollmi schrieb:


> ... dann noch etwas weiter hergeholt, gefährdung von Menschen.


Gefährdung einer ganzen Nation! So gesehen ist die Gefährdung einiger Menschen nicht so sehr weit hergeholt.


----------



## nade (26 März 2020)

Ohhh was habt ihr alle so gegen Corona? Ich finde jeder sollte es haben.






Kalt im Kühlschrank.....

Gesendet von meinem S61 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (27 März 2020)

Wer von Euch hat einen 3D-Drucker?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_4oy5Px5CQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wincctia (28 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat einen 3D-Drucker?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_4oy5Px5CQ&feature=youtu.be




ich hab seit Weihnachten einen Ender 3 pro. 

hab schon einiges gedruckt. Wirklich Sinnvolles habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich was gemacht. 


Gruß Tia


----------

